# Need Modem for Reliance Broadband



## chris (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am using reliance broadband. 

Currently using UStarcom UT-300R2  ADSL MODEM

*i.imgur.com/keLD00bl.jpg

I need it replaced with a modem with WiFi and Port forwarding features.

Unlike BSNL, reliance need me to login to *reliancebroadband.co.in/ (only work on reliance connection) to get internet.

Can anyone suggest a modem that work with reliance ?

Any tips on getting it working with reliance ?


----------



## Scorrel (Sep 5, 2014)

chris said:


> Can anyone suggest a modem that work with reliance ?



I too am using reliance broadband, i am currently using TP-Link TD-W8968 which works perfectly with the connection, Before that i was using Asus RT-N14U which also worked great. I think most of the modems will work fine, but i may be wrong.



chris said:


> Any tips on getting it working with reliance ?



You need to set your connection type to DHCP / Dynamic IP.
Also you need to set the VPI to 0 and VCI to 35 in ATM Config.


----------



## chris (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you Scorrel. So if you connecting multiple PC by WiFi or LAN, you need to login to reliance from any one PC and every other connected device get internet ?

I was planing to get a TP-Link modem, so i will get the one you suggested, looks good. If you don't mind, can you please post screenshot of the configuration page ?


----------



## Scorrel (Sep 5, 2014)

chris said:


> Thank you Scorrel. So if you connecting multiple PC by WiFi or LAN, you need to login to reliance from any one PC and every other connected device get internet ?


Yes, you only need to login only once.


chris said:


> I was planing to get a TP-Link modem, so i will get the one you suggested, looks good. If you don't mind, can you please post screenshot of the configuration page ?





Spoiler







If you want the backup file of my config let me know.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2014)

+1 to TP link W8968


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 6, 2014)

^ +1 to tp-link w8968 version 2 or version 3


----------



## doom (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd go for w8961nd. It's basically the same thing as w8968 but is cheaper and has no USB port.


----------



## chris (Sep 6, 2014)

Scorrel said:


> Yes, you only need to login only once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The attachment is not working. Look like digit forum issue, Can you upload to some image host ? If you could provide backup, that will be easy restore 

Thanks everyone for suggesting w8968. I will go with it. If i can't get it locally, i will try flipkart.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2014)

get it from snapdeal(but choose the most rated/reputed seller among all options) as chances of getting the old v1 version is very low compared to flipkart.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 6, 2014)

i got w8961nd version 3 from snapdeal and i purchased in January. i dont remember the seller though!


----------



## Scorrel (Sep 7, 2014)

chris said:


> The attachment is not working. Look like digit forum issue, Can you upload to some image host ? If you could provide backup, that will be easy restore
> 
> Thanks everyone for suggesting w8968. I will go with it. If i can't get it locally, i will try flipkart.



Pmed you the Config file.


----------



## chris (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you scorrel for config backup, got it


----------



## sasha007 (Sep 11, 2014)

dO YOU NEED TO LOG IN EVERY 24 HOURS ?


----------



## Scorrel (Sep 11, 2014)

sasha007 said:


> dO YOU NEED TO LOG IN EVERY 24 HOURS ?


Yes, you have to login.


----------

